# Need GOOD New/Old Testament survey books



## matthew11v25 (Oct 13, 2006)

hey all,
I Looking for good New and Old Testament survey books, that deal not only with theology but also with discoveries and archaelogy, etc. 

Anything out there like that? or recommendations?

I have read a couple on the Old Testament by:
Longman, Arnold, Estes, and Hamilton if that helps.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 14, 2006)

Gleason Archer's Survey of OT Intro
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Survey-Old-Testament-Introduction/dp/0802482015"]Amazon.com: A Survey of Old Testament Introduction: Books: Gleason Archer[/ame]

haha. Draught Horse wrote the first review on that page (or mabey it was the last--it is first in line anyway, and a couple years old too)

[Edited on 10-14-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## beej6 (Oct 14, 2006)

Not sure if this is what you mean, but how about Henriksen's -A Survey of the Bible-?


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Gleason Archer's Survey of OT Intro
> http://www.amazon.com/Survey-Old-Testament-Introduction/dp/0802482015
> 
> ...



Wow, I forgot about that! Yes, I went to a liberal college and was ridiculed, slandered, and one time this student was about to come to blows (never had I seen such hate in his eyes), all for me telling him that Doc Hyp is wrong. (He witheld striking me when I reminded him that I was a school official and that I would have him expelled for assaulting Louisiana College staff).

A few caveats:
1). He is dispensational.
2). He is "Old Age" creation.
3). Some parts are just tedious reading.

That being said, I almost always turn to him for consulting.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 15, 2006)

Great. Anything for the New Testament?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 15, 2006)

How about:

"An Introduction to the New Testament" by D.A. Carson

or 

"Encountering the New Testament" by Walter Elwell


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 15, 2006)

Carson's okay. Solid stuff but not easy to get into.


----------



## Peter (Oct 15, 2006)

How about Machen's "The New Testament: Introduction to its Literature and History"


----------

